
SolarCity Rooftop Struggle in Nevada Fuels Solar Wars - Parbeyjr
https://edgylabs.com/2016/11/17/solarcity-rooftop-solar-struggle-nv-energy/
======
chmaynard
Feeding large amounts of excess PV solar-generated power back to the grid is
problematic because neither the grid nor most residential solar installations
have any storage capacity. If you return power to the grid, it must be used
somewhere else immediately. As I understand it, peak PV generation times don't
coincide with peak grid demand times.

